

Clarifications on Flash Player for Mobile Browsers and the Future of Flash - kayluhb
http://www.mikechambers.com/blog/2011/11/11/clarifications-on-flash-player-for-mobile-browsers-the-flash-platform-and-the-future-of-flash/

======
soonisnow
As a purely strategic and tactical decision, I for one applaud Adobe's ability
to make one of the most difficult choices in any endeavor: choosing to shudder
something that has had success in the past. Chambers iterates this well and
succinctly "the Flash Player was not on track to reach anywhere near the
ubiquity of the Flash Player on desktops".

Time and again, we see tech leaders pour billions into platforms, systems, and
toolsets whose writing may be on the wall, but whose previous success, market
share dominance, and/or prior profit potential overshadowed its forthcoming
pain and struggle (see: Nokia Symbian/MeeGo, MS Bing), and time and again, the
inability to cut things off quickly have led to near catastrophic results.

Choosing to build something is a courageous admirable thing. Choosing to stop
building something is equally so.

~~~
soonisnow
(Correction: "choosing to shuTTer something..", I meant. I often confuse those
two, and it makes me shudder.)

------
kayluhb
Not sure why I keep posting Flash related stories. Maybe it's a morbid
nostalgia for the days that I did Flash dev work. Still interesting.

